# Reheating fatties? Qview



## jetsknicks1 (Jan 9, 2016)

image.jpg



__ jetsknicks1
__ Jan 9, 2016


















image.jpg



__ jetsknicks1
__ Jan 9, 2016





Second try at fatties. We're going to a tailgate party today and I'm making the above fatties ahead of time. Im thinking I can toss them on the grill in some foil to heat up when we get there. Will that work? One of them has a bacon weave, should I crisp the bacon ahead of time and warm up in the foil or use the grill to crisp it up? The other one is wrapped in prosciutto. Thanks in advance for the advice.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 9, 2016)

Your going to smoke the fatties ahead of time, right? If so, the grill will work fine for reheating. I would let the grill crisp up the bacon.


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 9, 2016)

Those are looking good. What's in them


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Jan 9, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Your going to smoke the fatties ahead of time, right? If so, the grill will work fine for reheating. I would let the grill crisp up the bacon.


 thanks for the tip.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Jan 9, 2016)

Yep, what Al said.  

Ok, what in em?  :biggrin:


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Jan 9, 2016)

realtorterry said:


> Those are looking good. What's in them


One is Italian sausage, mozzarella, pepperoni and arugula wrapped in prosciutto and the other is sage flavored pork sausage with Swiss, cubed ham and spinach wrapped in bacon.

I hope they come out ok, we need A LOT of work on our weaving lol.


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Jan 9, 2016)

How long can I leave these in foil. Because of timing factors, I had to smoke these pretty early and it could be 3 hours before they'll get eaten. I'm thinking I should get them to about 150 then wrap in foil to heat up on the grill later. Think that'll be okay?


----------



## jetsknicks1 (Jan 9, 2016)

image.jpg



__ jetsknicks1
__ Jan 9, 2016


















image.jpg



__ jetsknicks1
__ Jan 9, 2016





IT of 150 and into the foil. Boy, we've got some work to do on the weaving and rolling lol.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 9, 2016)

Looks good...Reheat on low or indirect heat. Would not want all that fine work Burned on the bottom...JJ


----------

